# Blue Pigment



## lah_knee (Jul 11, 2005)

described as cobalt or not, its still the same blue pigment they had before... its not new :x


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 12, 2005)

It makes me sad to say this, but a girl on lj who works for mac mentioned getting in the display for rebel rock and there was no place for blue pigment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm hoping it will get its own special place!


----------



## Anala (Jul 16, 2005)

I was wodering how this color blends/fades away. Like does it hold it's blue tone well or does it fade to a silvery blue?


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry, i'm afraid I can't answer your question about the pigment.  I just had to post to complement your avatar - Jeff Buckley - He was so talented and such a hottie!


----------



## Anala (Jul 16, 2005)

lol that he is.........to both of your comments


----------



## artemisa (Jul 16, 2005)

I have the old version and it's fantastic!!!

The color is REALLY similar to Belle Azure or Freshwater, as you prefer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always used a base under (bare canvas paint) and lately, with mixing medium. So it stays all day without fading and the color is really bright.

Love it!


----------



## user2 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey artemisa!!

You're here as well?? I never noticed that!
I received your oackage today! Thx again for the Blue Pigment and the goodies!
I wrote you and gave you a good token on MUA!!


----------



## artemisa (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi!! 

Yeah, I'm quite new here. 

Hope you enjoy it!! I read here from Sonrisa that the new one coming out with Rebel Rock is not exactly the same, and that she thought the old one was better. I'll go to my PRO shop next month and I'll check if they have more to get another jar, it's my favorite color!!!


----------



## Anala (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks artemisa I'll keep that in mind


----------



## fletch50 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Blue Pigment Missing?*

Was the Blue Pigment missing from anyone elses Rebelrock displays today?  There wasn't even a spot in the display for it!  Did any other Canadians notice this?  They also said Goldplay wouldn't be out until next week


----------



## lola336 (Jul 21, 2005)

They discussed this in the rebelrock topic:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7710

HTH!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 22, 2005)

mine had it


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Blue pigment, really that different from the old dc'd Blue?*

Okay, lots of ladies are saying that this is very different from the discontinued blue pigment and I just wanted everyone's opinion...
Thanks!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 22, 2005)

Definately!! 
I got mine today, and I compared it to the old pigment and theres a huge difference. Not color wise, but density wise. I had to use 3-4 swipes of the new to achieve the one swipe of the original....I can take pics tomorrow if you want.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 22, 2005)

Really?!?  I just assumed that they'd be the identical...  If I have the old Blue, do you think it's worth it to get the new one?


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 22, 2005)

The color is very similar, but the "feel" of the pigment is different.  I agree with what mac_obsession said, and also that it faded a little faster than the original when I made swatches.


----------



## JoyC (Jul 22, 2005)

guess they've got more filler in the new one...... it's all about making $$$ now~ *shakes fist*!!!


----------



## MrsWaves (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep, it's the feel really.  SonRisa said it best, the old pigment feels more wet or something.. just different. 

I have a half jaor of the old blue left so a sample of new blue is all I need personally.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't see it either.. but as for Goldplay, the Bay @ metro has it.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 22, 2005)

I heard there wasn't a place for blue in the display so maybe that's why! They probably have it.


----------



## killfemme (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah there isn't a spot in the display for it, they just stuck it in front of the picture in the display behind everything else hehe. It looks LOVELY in the jar, but doesn't look as deep when I tested it, so I didn't nab it.

They had goldplay out beside rebelrock.


----------



## saramwrap (Jul 22, 2005)

The new one is identical in color, but thinner in texture.  It's much more like the more powdery, spongier reformulated frosts.


----------



## jeanna (Jul 22, 2005)

I never had the original, discontinued Blue pigment, but I just bought the 'new' Blue released with Rebel Rock. It does take at least 2 swipes to get an intense wash of colour, but in my opinion, I kind of like that about it because I can build the colour without worrying about putting too much on with the first swipe. That's just me though, since I'm just starting to experiment with bright, bold colours so I'm not that flashy _(yet!)_ Regardless, it's still a beautiful colour to have in any collection...


----------



## martygreene (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone care to take a photo for swatch-making for the precautions list? Also, what do the inserts with this say- I'm trying to cross-referance what MAC has told me.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Jul 23, 2005)

at my MAC location, i discovered it on the other side of the counter in a big pyrex beaker....far from the display!


----------



## arewethereyeti (Jul 23, 2005)

Mine had it on a big pigment display by the regular eyeshadows, not out by the Rebelrock stuff.


----------



## Veronyca73 (Jul 23, 2005)

They only had nine jars of blue pigment at my mac counter. My sister (mizzyFruFru) called ahead and reserved two. One for me and one for her. I am sure the rest were gone in a span of 15 minutes/


----------



## lola336 (Jul 24, 2005)

*ALREADY SOLD OUT!!!   BLUE PIGMENT!*

Can you believe it!  Its already sold out on the mac site!  Also little minx is.  I'm surprised that it sold out in less than a week! Well like i mentioned in the Rebelrock thread...the counter I went to said they only received 10 to sell...including the display...so maybe MAC just made a VERY limited amount of it!!!  STOCK UP NOW LADIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't see the new stuff on the Nordstrom site yet so maybe they'll have it there when it does show up...

Er they have the mineralize skinfinishes but I don't see any of the other stuff.  hrm.


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 25, 2005)

Yay, I'm glad I got three pigments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So Blue is LE right?  My store's manager told me that it was going to be a part of the regular collection.


----------



## MacLover (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad I ordered one when I did.


----------



## black mamba (Jul 25, 2005)

They may get more in.  I recall coco pigment sold out quickly and after a while, they had more up on the site.


----------



## girlzippy (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw it at the mall in stock today. HTH


----------



## Joke (Aug 25, 2005)

*MAC blue pigment*

Is this still available out there? TIA

Looks so pretty!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Yea. i got mine at a PRO store though


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Im actually also wondering... that once naturally eccentric comes out... does rebel rock disappear???

How long are each of the lines out for?

One MA told me that they come out with a new line every 40 days... to keep things new and fresh!


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 25, 2005)

I think they just keep them until they are sold out. Last time I went to my counter they still had some Belle Azure l/s and e/s.


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_I think they just keep them until they are sold out. Last time I went to my counter they still had some Belle Azure l/s and e/s._

 
That's correct, usually once a counter is out there is no more. There have been a couple of collections that did get restocked though.

The every 40 days thing I wouldn't put alot of stock in. It's been only the past 2 years (and ESPECIALLY this year) that MAC has put out color stories like this. They aren't consistently every month or every 40 days, though this year it has seemed like that.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Is this still available out there? TIA

Looks so pretty!_

 
it is in Austria (where things don't sell out that fast), we have counters only, not even a normal store, but they carry some pigments including blue ^^


----------



## disenchanted (Aug 25, 2005)

I think you would have good luck still finding it out there. Both my Nordstrom counter and the freestanding store have it still.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

None of the counters around me have it...They sold out within days :X


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 26, 2005)

I found one at Macy's last week


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 21, 2005)

oy vey Ive been slacking. Sorry guys. 

First - marty precautions are as follows: Not safe for the lip area.

Now, Pics I think I have them somewhere hmmm...






Each color was swiped twice, from the lid with a finger not a brush...so I hope that shows the difference...


----------



## Sanne (Sep 22, 2005)

thanks for the pic Jan! I think it's weird that blue always flashes oceanblue, while the color is very simular to freshwater e/s


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Sep 22, 2005)

where can i find the old blue?


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 
_where can i find the old blue?_

 
ebay is your best bet for that. Its d/c and Ive never seen one anywhere other than ebay..


----------



## baby_love (Jan 16, 2006)

*full size blue pigment...the original one (not RR)*

it's for sale on ebay.  it's not my auction, but I know people want it so here's the link...http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-BLUE-PIGMENT...cmd  ZViewItem


----------



## eco (Jun 27, 2006)

*Blue Pigment (old vs. rebelrock?)*

I was just wondering if anyone knows what collection the original Blue pigment was from?  I have this one and I was also curious as to how it's different from the rebel rock one?


----------



## carol (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know what collection the original Blue was from, but I hear that it's a smoother than the RR blue and perhaps a little more ... blue-looking.


----------



## carol (Jun 27, 2006)

Check 'em out side by side (not my image):
http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/...nsorted038.jpg


----------



## mymymai (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know the collection either, but the original blue takes only one application to get the same vibrance of 3-4 swipes of RR Blue.


----------



## eco (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks for the replies!  the original blue really is an AWESOME color.... a teeny bit goes a loooong way!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking at the swatch I'm confused though 'cause irl RRBlue looks more like the swatched original blue.


----------



## eco (Jun 27, 2006)

* does anyone know what collection this is from?


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

I found one at CCO today and was wondering when this was DC. Thanks


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

I don't know. I got one in a swap w/a Specktra member and the date on the bottom of mine is A55. What's the date on yours?


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

I believe the original Blue pigment was DC'd in the Spring of 2004 (along with Green, Maroon, White, etc.). A few months ago I called the "Gone but not Forgotten" Program to see if they could find a jar for me. They said it had been DC'd for more then 2 years, so they could not search for it. 

The jar of Blue you found could be original Blue, or from the Rebel Rock collection, where they repromoted the color in 2005, I believe. It depends on the batch number at the bottom of the jar.


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

Makes sense. All it says on the box is "blue" and the batch number is A55. Just was wondering when this was DCed since I found it at CCO. THanks


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

Yup the original was 2004 and the Rebel Rock one has the batch number you found, which makes sense because I've seen it around a lot.  For some reason it wasn't very popular the second time around!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_.....because I've seen it around a lot.  For some reason it wasn't very popular the second time around!_

 
The fact that this pigment didn't sell like crazy kind of puzzles me.  I know there are similar shadows and all, but I figured the "wow" factor of a discontinued pigment being rereleased would have it flying of the shelves.


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

I'm not a pigment collector so I can be wrong, but I believe the original blue and RR blue are slightly different in appearance and/or formula.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'm not a pigment collector so I can be wrong, but I believe the original blue and RR blue are slightly different in appearance and/or formula._

 
I bealive their is 2 i think one is a bit darker but not much. The bottom of my Blue pigment jar says A55.

I dont usually wear blue eyeshadow but i couldnt pass it up its such a bright blue!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'm not a pigment collector so I can be wrong, but I believe the original blue and RR blue are slightly different in appearance and/or formula._

 
I think you are right.  I believe the original one had a better colour payoff.  Very dense and darker.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

My original blue has batch number A23 on it, my rebel rock blue says A55.
Yes, they are slightly different in color as well.


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Original Blue Pigment, when was this DC?*

See? I do pay attention every now and then.


----------



## georgiaxface (Mar 8, 2007)

*Help on Blue Pigment....*

My blue pigment is marked A79...

I bought it many many many moons ago, back in the day, but by my reckoning, that mark would make it from 1999.

Basically, I need to know when it was from, and if it's original or rebelrock (I know it's real cos I bought it at a CCO) xx

Thank you, I'm so confused!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Help on Blue Pigment....*

If its from 99 then its original...


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Help on Blue Pigment....*

I'm gonna agree with the post below if it was 99' Its most like-ly the Original expecially if the Stock number was an A I was reading about stock numbers A could be an original letter batch letter since it's *A* the 7 the month or number the of colors that came before it and 9 would probably mean 99 this is just a guesstimate.Hope it helps though.=/ hope that dont sound goofy. I was reading something on what batch marks  mean when I was getting into the cosmetic industry.I think I may have the original book I'm not sure but anyway hope it helps.
You could probably take it to a counter and find out.


----------



## lara (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Help on Blue Pigment....*

There's a post about identifying production codes and Blue pigment here - http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=59019


----------

